# Ectopic pg treated with methotrexate



## OakTreeMom (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi ladies,

You all have been such a source of info for me, I thought I would throw another one out to you. My rainbow baby was diagnosed as an ectopic yesterday and I opted for the dose of methotrexate as opposed to surgery. I am 5 weeks along and the pg was in my right tube. I am not in any pain except for some slight twinges on the right side. Not painful, almost a pinching feeling. My dr. told me some symptoms to watch for as far as a rupture. I really hope I don't go down that road. Has anyone had a rupture before? Could you describe what it feels like?

The information that I read as far as side effects for methotrexate are similar to a rupture also, (great...) If someone has been treated with metho also, I would like to hear what you experienced. Specifically, how long it took to work, how many doses you had ect. Anything at all would be helpful to me.

I am really trying to avoid surgery but I don't want to have a rupture either. So I am alert for every little symptom but I am trying not to over analyze . This is a very tricky line to walk, so I would love to hear your stories, whatever they contain.

Thanks you, you ladies have been my support for this journey. I am so glad to have somewhere to get information.


----------



## apmama07 (Nov 22, 2009)

I wish I had something helpful to offer but no experience with ectopics. I just had to say how very sorry I am to hear about another loss for you. P & PT for a swift recovery for you.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

I have not experienced a rupture. I'm sure you can look that up yourself, but some of the warning signs can be displaced pain into your shoulder area.

I have had methotrexate injections. I can tell you: do NOT google that. What you find on google is the description of the side effects for treatment with methotrexate of cancer.. you'll get a different dosage which will not affect you so drastically.

be prepared for it to take a while to get hcg to 0, lots of bloodwork over the course of the decline to test whether it's working. the good thing is that it nearly always does, and you can concieve and have a higher chance of doing so than with surgery (the methotrexate saves your tubes). My first m/c was ectopic and we did have a child a year later (and weren't trying until that year had gone by). You will have to wait to TTC for quite some time, i think they recommend 3 months but i might give it more-- the way it works is that it makes your body not metabolize folic acid (i think) which can have some very serious problems if you did concieve while it was still keeping you from processing folate.

I bled for quite a while after treatment. I also experienced severe.. and i mean SEVERE stomach pains. Make sure you get some antacid or pepto or ginger tea or something (ask dr what you can have) and take some time off work/ away from regular chores. My belly hurt horribly, but it did go away. the pain was absolutely a stomach/gut pain, similar to super horrible gas. i imagine it would be much different than a rupture.

I only had the one dose (which was a simultaneous butt injection) and it was my understanding that it starts working pretty quickly. on the whole, i feel like it was a better choice than surgery. it does leave you with a better chance of conception later.

The ectopic pregnancy trust website was very helpful to me. you may want to take a look.

good luck to you, i hope your recovery is fast.


----------



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

I had this happen to a friend of mine. I can double check with her but she had a lot of cramping and got in the shower then really really sharp pains, a lot of blood (I think), and then she passed out. She said when she got in the shower she was pretty sure it was rupturing but thought the hot water would help with the cramping if it wasn't

Definately wait a min. of 12 wks before beginning to ttc (if you are going to ttc) as methotrexate can cause quite a bit of complications.

We don't live near eachother, I will ask her to come post here as I might not have gotten her story quite right.


----------



## MandeeTheGreat (May 1, 2009)

I just wanted to say that I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

I'm sorry for the loss of your baby. You can get through this.

I had an ectopic in december of last year, at 5w6d, diagnosed after bad stomach pains. I thought it was a strange UTI. I was offered methotrexate or surgery and chose the medication route because the future fertility rates are a smidge better. I had one dose (well, two shots). Hcg followed to zero - took 6 weeks I think? It was recommended that I be on modified bed rest until the numbers started to fall. I didn't really do that, though. It took about 7 days for the first good drop in hcg. I did end up in the ER 10 days later - I woke up from a sound sleep feeling like something was exploding in my abdomen. One ultrasound later, it was an ovarian cyst - another complication of methotrexate. I had some tummy upset from bacterial die-off, but not bad. I did avoid folate foods, including leafy greens and flour containing item, as methotrexate is anti-folate, and I didn't want to add folate to the system.

I hurt bad for about 2 weeks - unending abdominal pain that made it hard to walk.

I heard wait 6 months to conceive again (midwife)

I also heard wait one good regular cycle, using lots of folate suppliments (OB)

I waited one month to TTC again. But I waited a full 6 months to use fertility treatments again.

I did get pregnant (with fertility treatments), but miscarried. It was from the left ovary (so, probably left tube), and in my uterus. Methotrexate probably saved my tube.

It still feels weird to have terminated my pregnancy with a very wanted baby. It was a me or the baby situation, and I picked me. I don't have any issue with that being the right choice, but it's still weird.


----------



## OakTreeMom (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Ladies,

I am still waiting. The waiting for the unknown is really hard. I went to work yesterday but today I think I am staying home. We are in for some bad weather and I don't feel up to driving in it. Right now my only symptoms are some mild gas pain and extreme tiredness. I have to sleep on my right side because if I sleep on my left I can feel it pulling a little bit. But so far, no extreme pain. Which I guess is the main thing.

I do feel bad about choosing to end this pg. But looking at the u/s it really was a bunch of random cells. There was no fetal pole or yolk sack or anything. It was just a mass of cells randomly growing. And I was 5 weeks along, so something would have been there if it was an embryo.

I go back for more blood work tomorrow. I am hoping for low numbers. Is that not so weird, you go from wanting high numbers and no blood to low numbers and "Please let there be spotting". When I had blood drawn on Monday, my Beta had already went down on its own. So I am hoping for a big drop tomorrow. I am also hoping for just an u/s on Friday and a go home and rest memo. No go to the hospital for surgery.

Please keep the experiences coming. I am finding them educational for myself, and comforting to know that I am not alone. Thank you.


----------

